# Have you "settled down" yet in life?



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Do you still feel adventurous, or are those days over?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Imho, it is going to take years for most everything to return to normal. We are careful when out in public and wear masks even though we both have been vaccinated. 

We are venturing out a bit more than one year ago, but still staying pretty close to home, and at home.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think there is a part of me that will never settle down. What I consider is an adventure is driving on the road somewhere, hiking at some nice places, eating at some diners and sleeping in the car. There's something thrilling about waking up to a great view of somewhere you've never been before in the morning after being on the road at night. It's a revelatory feeling. The routines you're used to suddenly don't mean anything.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I never have been an adventurous person, and have always thought it's good to appreciate what you have - actively loving it while it's there. 

But I also think one must always have something to aim for - some new skill to learn, a travel dream to fulfill, a project or goal to be completed successfully. Otherwise, mental health suffers and the world seems stale. It felt like that in Lockdown, and as/if normal life resumes, I'm hoping to get back to having things to aspire to. 

Keep moving, or turn stagnant. Even my long (47 years) marriage is a work in progress!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

At 64, I'm pretty much settled down now. I have had a lot of variation in my life (university leading to PhD, a great career from age 27 to self chosen early retirement at age 55, living and working in three different countries on two continents, visiting over 30 countries on holidays and business trips, starting a second career nine years ago by running our own gallery, and to top it all, happily married since 2000. Once the Covid situation is under control, there will be yearly trips to Shanghai to look forward to again. My bucket list is practically done - time to relax and enjoy life every day.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to be adventerous, but now I'm more of a Hobbit, not straying far from the Shire. I remember the quote from Rod Sterling: "No matter how far mankind travels out toward the stars, he'll find greater distances, more beautiful sights, and more frightening creatures inside."


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

In relation to adventure, my life is a little in reverse. 

1977-1985: Rugby, girlfriends, rugby, girlfriends, rugby and ..... marriage
1985-1998: Career, family, mortgage, two kids and a cat - the full "nuclear family" number
1998-2008: MBA, expatriation, senior management role, set-up my own business, travel the World on business
2008-2019: Bought a motorcycle as my 50th birthday present to myself with the plan to, "Ride the World", to 'turn a wheel' in every county of England, every country of Europe, and every part of every inhabited continent of the Earth. I've ridden in many places, the most adventurous including Mongolia, the Himalayas, and Iceland, and only have six places left to ride: Central America, East, Central and West Africa, Australia and New Zealand
2022-onward: Retirement, and my wife and I will travel the World overland. The plan has been put on hold due to, "you-know-what", but remains to spend two years in Europe, then a year on each other continent, following the sun


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Settle down? Oh, I hope not!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Any get up and go that I had, has got up and gone


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I never have been an adventurous person, and have always thought it's good to appreciate what you have - actively loving it while it's there.
> 
> But I also think one must always have something to aim for - some new skill to learn, a travel dream to fulfill, a project or goal to be completed successfully. Otherwise, mental health suffers and the world seems stale. It felt like that in Lockdown, and as/if normal life resumes, I'm hoping to get back to having things to aspire to.
> 
> Keep moving, or turn stagnant. Even my long (47 years) marriage is a work in progress!


Yes, I think it's so important as we age to always have something to look forward to. I sometimes buy some little something online just to have something to look forward to. I'm a gardener and I've heard the saying that a gardener is such an optimist, because he has the faith in the hard work sowing the seeds - that his plants will grow all season and even come back the next year.

My mother used to say if you're not bored by watching plants grow you won't be bored by anything else. Which is a good thing!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Settled down? Yes, I'd have to say so. It looks like this is it. Unless, you know, thirteen dwarves come knocking at my door or something.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm hoping to undertake some new projects in 2022. How to free up time? Well, stop sitting in front of my computer for a start. Have I the willpower. Ah, probably not.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Well, I don't know what country I want to live in yet – I'm still studying, and am sort of based between three different countries at the moment, so I wouldn't say I'm settled at this point.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Culturally not, probably never, I do not feel like belong to anywhere on this planet. Maybe the idea about securedness is delusional itself, but, I do not feel unhappy with the current state of mind. Maybe sounds strange, who can be sure they are truly settled without purposefully forgetting something.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

amfortas said:


> Settled down? Yes, I'd have to say so. It looks like this is it. Unless, you know, thirteen dwarves come knocking at my door or something.


You think there may yet be something Tookish in you?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

When I was younger I hoped to spend my life traveling. Then I met a woman and got married. It was the best thing that ever happened to me. I was unrealistic. I probably would've killed myself by now, either accidentally or intentionally or some combination of both. Still, I sometimes resent being tied down -- and I'm hating the covid era with an undying hate. If I ever see a covid virus I will spend hours shooting thousands and thousands of rounds of ammo at it and then I will mutilate and burn its corpse to serve as an example to any other virus that wants to ruin so much of my life. 

But if we're ever free again there has to be a balance between having roots and having wings.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Forster said:


> You think there may yet be something Tookish in you?


You have stumped me with your post. What's something Tookish?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

science said:


> When I was younger I hoped to spend my life traveling. Then I met a woman and got married. It was the best thing that ever happened to me. I was unrealistic. I probably would've killed myself by now, either accidentally or intentionally or some combination of both. Still, I sometimes resent being tied down -- and I'm hating the covid era with an undying hate. If I ever see a covid virus I will spend hours shooting thousands and thousands of rounds of ammo at it and then I will mutilate and burn its corpse to serve as an example to any other virus that wants to ruin so much of my life.
> 
> But if we're ever free again there has to be a balance between having roots and having wings.


Let's eradicate all viruses? but wait we might not be smart enough..

Viruses enable evolution. In fact it's a big factor, sharing genetic info! 
Viruses also give us 20% of the available food for the planet, (because they're everywhere, especially in the oceans) by killing things.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Luchesi said:


> You have stumped me with your post. What's something Tookish?


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Tookish


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Forster said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Tookish


I detested Tolkien's books as a young person. I don't know why, I still really dislike everything about those books.

I think I need to go into Jungian analysis. One of my best friends from England is a Jungian analyst and he says I can probably benefit from it, but he does warn that it can be damaging.. to some life travelers. And I can understand why. We are put together by trial and error evolution and these intellectual dissections will reveal all the wounds and warts in our long history. Scary stuff for the vulnerable individuals.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I still feel adventurous. I'm 25; I have more adventures to go on. I've spent much of the past few years traveling Europe (though obviously the pandemic restricted my ability to be adventurous since 2020) with my girlfriend. Though the fact that she is now my fiancée is proof that I'm moving more toward "settling down".


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Have you "settled down" yet in life?*

Shut the front door.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Do you still feel adventurous, or are those days over?


Over.

I am perfectly content to never leave my home. A home I love. A home that has seen 6 generations break bread at the same table.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

science said:


> If I ever see a covid virus I will spend hours shooting thousands and thousands of rounds of ammo at it and then I will mutilate and burn its corpse to serve as an example to any other virus that wants to ruin so much of my life.


I would spend countless hours in understanding it.


----------

